# Aptaujas >  Mana elektroniķa darbnīca

## GuntisK

Varbūt ieliksim šeit savu darba galdu,darbnīcu foto, lai varētu paskatīties kā citi strādā, kā varētu veikt darba vietu iekārtojumu. Īsāk sakot -vietu kur mēs katrs nodarbojamies ar elektroniku un visu kas ar to saistīts.  ::

----------


## GuntisK

Šitā piemēram izskatās mana '"MEGANEKĀRTĪBA"'.   ::  

Tā kilovata lampa, kas piekārta pie griestiem ir domāta lai ziemā būtu siltums. Sildos kā sivēns zem lampas.  ::   ::   ::  
Pašlaik tur ir nedaudz piekārtots, tuvākā laikā domāju ielikt jaunu darba galdu un plauktus, jo vajag taču kaut kur salikt daudzās plates, detaļas un citas mantas.  ::

----------


## kamis

> Tā kilovata lampa, kas piekārta pie griestiem ir domāta lai ziemā būtu siltums. Sildos kā sivēns zem lampas.


 citi sivēni sildās zem infra sarkanajām lampām   ::  tāda tev nav   ::  arī varēsi sildīties  ::  un sauļoties  ::  

ja par sivēniem tad stāsts- nokrita kvējspūldze pie zemes
sivēns ibāza mutē
kad kvēlspūldzi ieslēdza sivēns sajuta ka lampa sakarst un pārkoda   ::  vakarā svaigs cepetis

----------


## GuntisK

Runāsim tomēr par darbnīcā nevis sivēniem.  ::

----------


## kamis

> Runāsim tomēr par darbnīcā nevis sivēniem.


 man ā darbnicā nekā daudz nav -galds un uz galda lodāmurs dažreiz pie galda pieskrūvēju skrūvspīles un iespiežu tur plati un lodēju laukā detaļas vai iespieži kādu nieku ko taisu un kārtīgi olodēju celiņus

blakus sakpis pilns un piestūķēts ar elektroniku

----------


## kamis

reku bildes no manas darbnīcas un krājumiem

plaukti  ::  un kas plauktos ir
http://www.bildez.lv/foto/kamis/brinumi/1176661410
http://www.bildez.lv/foto/kamis/brinumi/1176661418
http://www.bildez.lv/foto/kamis/brinumi/1176661426
http://www.bildez.lv/foto/kamis/brinumi/1176661921
http://www.bildez.lv/foto/kamis/brinumi/1176661929
http://www.bildez.lv/foto/kamis/brinumi/1176661937
http://www.bildez.lv/foto/kamis/brinumi/1176662131

uzglabājās ērti un nav nekādu neērtību
kad man ko ievajagas tad izņemu kasti un izkrāmēju to[/url]

----------


## GuntisK

Vakar nedaudz sakaartoju darbniicu. Paldies manam braaleenam.  ::  



Tagad vismaz var normaali staigaat-netrauceee iespiedplashu kaudzes un citas mantas.  ::  Un kaa zinaams, kaartiigaa darba vietaa patiikamaak straadaat.

----------


## Imis

par darbniicu - bija, pirms nomainiija maajai jumtu un izdomaaja tuksho istabu remonteet, bija logs sienas platumaa un visa palodze bijanokraameeta ar visu, multimetra vadi karaajaas lejaa gar radiatoru, stuurii bija kaudze ar 3/486 datoriem, kuri tika kjidaati vajadzibasgadijumaa, paaris baroshanas bloki utt.. Tagad viss sanests tumshaapagraba istabaa,varetu nest uzgaraazhu un tur rikteet arii kaadu 600mhz pentium 3 kompi ar ko mikrenes programmeet utt, bet johaidii, rudenii uz riigu maciities buus jaalaizh, stulbi sanaak, un kojaas jau diezvai taadas lietas kaads piecietiiis  ::

----------


## JANCIS89

Mana mazā darbnīciņa manā izstabā 
http://content1-foto.inbox.lv/albums366 ... IM0323.jpg
http://content1-foto.inbox.lv/albums366 ... IM0324.jpg
http://content1-foto.inbox.lv/albums366 ... IM0325.jpg
http://content1-foto.inbox.lv/albums366 ... IM0326.jpg
http://content1-foto.inbox.lv/albums366 ... IM0327.jpg
Nu ko tauta domā

----------


## marizo

> par darbniicu - bija, pirms nomainiija maajai jumtu un izdomaaja tuksho istabu remonteet, bija logs sienas platumaa un visa palodze bijanokraameeta ar visu, multimetra vadi karaajaas lejaa gar radiatoru, stuurii bija kaudze ar 3/486 datoriem, kuri tika kjidaati vajadzibasgadijumaa, paaris baroshanas bloki utt.. Tagad viss sanests tumshaapagraba istabaa,varetu nest uzgaraazhu un tur rikteet arii kaadu 600mhz pentium 3 kompi ar ko mikrenes programmeet utt, bet johaidii, rudenii uz riigu maciities buus jaalaizh, stulbi sanaak, un kojaas jau diezvai taadas lietas kaads piecietiiis


 Man arī bija tāda pati lieta, ka īsti nebija kur palikt, un kko būvēt/remontēt savām vajadzībām nebija jēgas, jo arī vajadzēja uz Rīgu mācīties pārcelties. Tagad jau arī kojās atļaujos lodāmuru turēt, PICus paprogrammēt, pagulti ar dzelžiem piekrāmēt un dzelzs hlorīdu uz palodzes turēt..  ::  Tā ka ir OK.. Viss atkarīgs no tā, vai nav atkarība no lodāmura..  ::

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Varbūt ieliksim šeit savu darba galdu,darbnīcu foto, lai varētu paskatīties kā citi strādā, kā varētu veikt darba vietu iekārtojumu. Īsāk sakot -vietu kur mēs katrs nodarbojamies ar elektroniku un visu kas ar to saistīts.


 Te buus mana darba vieta... iists badaks, bet var iztikt
http://foto.inbox.lv/ninni/salodetie-br ... 0-4894.jpg
http://foto.inbox.lv/ninni/salodetie-br ... 0-4898.jpg
http://foto.inbox.lv/ninni/salodetie-br ... 0-4902.jpg

----------


## defender

> Mana mazā darbnīciņa manā izstabā 
> http://content1-foto.inbox.lv/albums366 ... IM0323.jpg
> http://content1-foto.inbox.lv/albums366 ... IM0324.jpg
> http://content1-foto.inbox.lv/albums366 ... IM0325.jpg
> http://content1-foto.inbox.lv/albums366 ... IM0326.jpg
> http://content1-foto.inbox.lv/albums366 ... IM0327.jpg
>  Nu ko tauta domā


 Atgadin vienu kadru kas ar tehniku baigi aizraujās -aizlāidām pie šā un tam jawas motirs izjaukts uz spilvenu  :: !!!

----------


## nezinīc

> http://content1-foto.inbox.lv/albums366 ... IM0325.jpg


 No rīta ceļoties nesanāk galvu pret plauktiņu atsist?  ::

----------


## ezis666

gandrīz 5 gadi apkārt, laikam būs pārtaisījis kā vajag....

----------


## arnis

baaa, bet shitaa bilde ir super  ::  
http://content1-foto.inbox.lv/albums...a/HPIM0323.jpg

tur tak katrs darinaajums ir *shedevrs*  ::  pat radiators pie sienas :P

----------


## jankus

Kad mana cienītā sāks mani atkal saukāt par cūku un lamāt par to kāds manos apartamentos atkal pi..tūzis, varēšu parādīt viņai citu bildes.  ::

----------


## arnis

man patiik tas 75ZT ar iipasho karboniitvelaara paarklaajumu un phasinplugu  ::

----------


## tornislv

Šodien uzliku sev jaunu hobby galdu  ::

----------


## frukc

> Šodien uzliku sev jaunu hobby galdu


 smuki!
*beidzot kaut kas, kas neizskatās pēc pritona.  ::

----------


## Isegrim

Ja visiem rīkiem štepseļi no priekšas, nebūs problēmu; atliks vien tīkla šņores aiz plauktiem aizmest. Kreņķi sākas ar audiotehniku; tad gan prasās metrs telpas, lai var garām aizlīst.

----------


## tornislv

Isegrim, tas tak remontiem un lodēšanai, audio statnes sabildēšu citreiz, man tās ir 2 gab pa 5 plaukti + plaukts TV un Home cinema stuff'am

----------


## karloslv

> smuki!
> *beidzot kaut kas, kas neizskatās pēc pritona.


 Katrs pritons sākas šādi  ::

----------


## osscar

torni : izskatās baigi ok, nu tad gaidam drīzumā ko šādu :

 ::  ::

----------


## Isegrim

Nu, _šitas_ jau manu kultūras slāni uz galda atgādina (patlaban tur trīs izķidāti pastiprinātāji cits uz cita uzkrauti)  :: . Osciloskops, voltmetri u.c. man otrajā stāvā (uz plaukta) - lai skatu neaizsedz.

----------


## jankus

Kad plānojām darba istabu, bijām izdomājuši, ka pie diviem galdiem man ar cienīto būs katram savs galds papīra darbiem. Trešo galdu ielikām darba istabas otrā galā ar tādu domu, ka pie tā es varētu nodarboties ar dzelžu hobijiem. Kad pēc kāda laika cienītā sāka īdēt, ka es ar saviem hlamiem "pietaisot" abu kopīgo darba istabu un jau tā esot okupējis visu mansardu, izdomāju, ka nav ko čakarēties. Aizstiepu vienu galdu uz garāžu, pārkrāsoju, aizbraucu uz veikalu, nopirku dažus B/U plauktus, un ievācos vienā augšistabas stūrī:

Cerams, te ir kāds, kas sajēdz kaut ko no galdniecības darbiem. Gribēju pajautāt; Kā redzams, galda krāsa nav diez ko praktiska, bet nu tādā krāsā gribējās.. Nepatīk tas, ka jau pāris vietās vai nu esmu ar kaut ko ieķeksējis ar skrūvgriezni vai kā, bet ir krāsā jau pāris robi. Vēl ir ievērots, ka tā krāsa, pēc kādas lietas uzlikšanas un paturēšanas kādu nedēļu uz galda, tajā vietā nedaudz iedzeltē. Kādas dienas laikā tas dzeltējums atkal izzūd. Vai nu kā, ir bažas, ka nebūšu vēl salodējis savu HiJagu, kad jau tas galds ne pēc kā neizskatīsies. Tāpēc gribēju pajautāt vai nav, piemēram, kaut kādas lakas, ar ko to galdu pa virsu varētu pārlakot, lai tā virsma būtu cietāka vai kaut kā tamlīdzīgi. Nu, iespējams, varbūt varētu kaut ko padomāt par kādu caurspīdīgu pārklājumu (paklāju) galda virsmai, līdzīgi kā Tornis nu pat kā meklēja priekš grīdas. He, no bērnības laikiem atceros, kā mammas darbā "kantorī" mēdza uz galdiem likt stikla gabalus..  ::

----------


## Isegrim

Fui, cik smalki! Kurš tad lodē uz smukas, krāsotas virsmas? Uzliec virsū kādu _fuckin' plastic_ vai pat kādu grīdas seguma materiālu. Visādus aparātus jaucot un skrūvējot, smagas šasijas grozot, saskrāpējas ātri. Tāpat kāda alvas pile no 100 W lodāmura var uzkrist. Palaikam šo to nākas urbt un vīlēt... Smukums nav pirmajā vietā. Kaut kādu tekstolītu vai linoleju var mainīt pēc vajadzības, un izmaksas nav lielas.

----------


## tornislv

Man tagad mājās ir darba galds, kas savulaik tika iegādāts kā "рабочий стол инженера". Domāju, ka sveķu tur ir vairāk tai virsmā, kā zāģu skaidu, pārklājums ir līdzīgs virtuves virsmai, bet ellīgi ciets, var stumdīt pa šo visādas A klases stiprekļu šasijas, bakstīt ar lodāmuru - nu pilnīgi nekas nenotiek. Piebrauc ciemos (adresi izstāstīšu, tas vairs nav Rāmavā), parādīšu.  ::

----------


## Friidis

Kādreiz vecākā dēla istabiņā kopīgām tehniskām "rotaļām" sabūvējām pamatīgus plauktus, tagad dēls aizprecējies uz Rīgu un fāters ticis pie sava "kabinetiņa", kur nesodīti no sievas var krāmēties ar mīļajiem opja grabulīšiem (saturs gan regulāri mainās- bilde gadu veca)... ::

----------


## Isegrim

> nesodīti no sievas var krāmēties


 Kāda velna pēc matriarhātu mājās esi ieviesis?  ::

----------


## Friidis

Matriarhāts ne matriarhāts, bet pamēģini, piemēram viesistabas parādes sekcijā kādus dzelžus sakrāmēt. Ja nedabūsi ar kādu lupatu jebšu mīklas rulli pa galvu, tad vismaz "neaso elektroinstrumentu koris" garantēts... ::

----------


## Isegrim

Man tie vienmēr bijuši sakrāmēti visur. Protams, kaut kāda pukstēšana palaikam atskanēja, bet vai tad es tai vērību piegriezu?  ::

----------


## ansius

kad jau par tēmu, man sava īpaša stūra nav, izņemot galdu kas nokrauts... sieva jau pukst - atkal tavu krāmu dēļ nevar šķīvi ar maizītēm priekš ciemiņiem nolikt (man tur tagad 2x12 ģitāras kombis + rack stāv.) parējais vai nu sekcijā aiz durvīm, Koferos (lietas kas mēdz ceļot līdzi - audio / video iekārtas, vadi, gaismas) vai banānu kastēs (kopš pārvākšanās), jo izlikt ta nav kur. Cerībā protams uz lielāku dzīvokli pārvākties - tad attiecīgu ierīkošu savu darbistabu.

----------


## janys

pirmais čipapms tika taisīts atradu savu sasvilināto mikreni  ::

----------


## zulu

te mana paveca bilde

----------


## Vitalii

::  .... http://www.elfaforums.lv/threads/613...ll=1#post88865

nju reāls bardaks, laikam tā ērtāk...un labāk pārraugāmi! 
#34 ( posts ) pārāk kārtīgs...paraugstūrītis. 4422

----------


## zhanis90

sen gribēju jau izveidot savu darba galdu, tik tas līdzekļus prasa, lai būtu tāds zolīds, lai var atrādīt  ::

----------


## apuziks

kad iztīrīšu garāžu, tad arī būs man savs stūrītis..

----------


## kebaabs

Opja šķūnis skaitās?  :: )

----------


## Isegrim

Nav jāsmejas. Daudzi ir sākuši šķūnītī ķimerēties, jo mamma neļāva istabu piekrāmēt, lodāmuru kūpināt, urbjmašīnu darbināt. Ne visi ar reizi piemērotas darbnīcas iekārtojuši.

----------


## australia

vienīgi šķūnis ziemā nerullē  :: 

Man pašam nav stūrītis.  ::  Viss ir kastēs. Kad ko vajag, tad jākrāmē ārā... 
Laikam vajadzētu tādu viltīgu sekciju ar daudzām durtiņām, kas apvienota ar datorgaldu.
Anyway, elektronika ir vienkārši mans hobijs.

----------


## ananas

Neteiktu ka tas ir stūrītis  ::  
Man ir ritīgs ''mancave''

----------


## sasasa

> Cerībā protams uz lielāku dzīvokli pārvākties - tad attiecīgu ierīkošu savu darbistabu.


 Man arī bija tāda cerība kad no 1 istabas dzīõvokļa uz 3 istabu pārvācāmies. Tagad izrādās ka vajadzēja pirkt 4 istabu, lai man būs sava darbnīca, jo vieta ir gandrīz tikpat cik iepriekšējā   ::

----------


## Elfs

Nu ko jūs pakļaujaties tām... ?!
...tie cilvēki kam nav krāniņa tak nav nemaz īsti cilvēki... ::

----------


## Vitalii

> Nu ko jūs pakļaujaties tām... ?!
> ...tie cilvēki kam nav krāniņa tak nav nemaz īsti cilvēki...


 _ja tā pa īstam gib noņemties...bez priboriem neiztikt._
_ tikai ar ''Buratino'' bij savādāk.
 kad viņš tika pie smilšpapīra...Malvīne šim vairs nebija vajadzīga!!!_




> Nu ko jūs,  kam nav krāniņa...


 _kā reiz noder smilšpapīrs !!!_

----------


## Ints

Tikai pareizi jauztin!

----------


## Obsis

RE:"" Ints"" 
Kas pareizi jāuztin?
Krāniņš vai smilšpapīrs?
Jeb smilšpapīrs uz krāniņa??

----------


## australia

Sveiciens!
es dzīvoklī taisu mazu 'mancave' iekš pieliekamā kambara.
ir idejas, ko darīt ar lodēšanas dūmiem? pavisam ārā izpūst nesanāks. Varbūt to var kaut kā nofiltrēt?

----------


## Isegrim

Filtrētas indes joprojām ir indes. Tiešām grūti 25 mm caurumu sienā izurbt un pa to gofrētu cauruli izbāzt? Pat 80 mm kompjutera ventilatoriņš palīdzēs veselības saglabāšanai. Brīdinu nopietni - jaunībā par savu muļķību daudz šīs draņķības sarijos. Ne bez sekām.

----------


## australia

Paldies par viedokli. Laikam jau indes paliek indes. Man tur tiešām ārsiena ir gandrīz metru biezs mūris. Nesen liku logus un palaidu šo ideju garām  :: 
Laikam mēģināšu nesāpīgi iziet ārā gar loga rāmja malu

----------


## Elfs

Nu var mēģināt no vadu nosegkārbām baltajām salīmēt kantainu novadu līdz virtuves ventilācijas caurumam

----------


## australia

Varbūt ir kādas bildes, ieteikumi? Viens trekterītis būtu virs lodāmura turētāja. Kā būt ar pārējām nosūkšanas situācijām?

----------


## Elfs

https://www.k-rauta.lv/buvmaterialu-...ro-60x40mm--2m
Vei ņem šitādu un skrūvē piesienas tik klāt no ventilācijas līdz galdam, tad nosilikonē malas un lipini virsū vākus
Šitais tāds pamazs tai saitē trāpījās ..ir arī lielāki - kādi 10 x 8 cm
 Vei ērtāki (nav vāks jālipina), bet biku dārgāki un figzin kā stiprināt-līmēt vai...
http://www.klimats24.lv/product_series/lv/547
turpat ir pagrieziena leņķīši:
http://www.klimats24.lv/product_series/lv/554
Galā var ko šitamlīdzīgu piekarināt- tikai paštaisītu protams-vajadzētu kādu cauruli gumijota auduma kurai uztīta resna alumīnija drāts stingrībai un tas tekterīts galā
http://www.specialselektrods.lv/inde...suksanas-rokas

----------


## juris90

Pašu nosūkšanas kanālu jau nemaz nevajag nekādu mega lielo pat tas 60x40 jau principā ir par lielu, ja vien nedomā apakšā darbināt alvas vannas, man liekas, ka putekļusūcēja caurules diametrs jau ir max ko vajag mājas vajadzībām. Bet sarežģītākā lieta būtu pats nosūcējs virs galda, montēt parastu nosūcēju kā virtuvē un ar 100to rori caur sienu kkā par šerpu liekas, ja vien tā nav darbnīca, kur lodāmurs kurās vairāk par pusi no 24h. Ja lodē mājās tad pat her vinj zin ko likt uz pie galda, lai neaizsedz gaismu un netraucē pašam, bet tai pat laikā, lai ir efektīvs.Personīgi man pat traucētu ilgstoša dūkšana pie galvas, ko radītu ventilātors. Te pat jau jādomā kkas uz iebūvētā  putekļusūcēja pusi, kur pats trokšņotājs atrodas pagrabā vai citā palīgtelpā. Viens no variantiem, kas tā uzreiz ienāk prātā 100mm ventilātors iebūvēts sienā, tad ar cietajiem kanāliem ejam līdz galdam un virs galda pie sienas uzstādam tipa "rasētāju lampu", kurai ir manevrēšanas iespējas un pie lampas jau piesienam lokano gofru. Attiecīgi, kur lodējam, tur gaismojam u nosūcam.  ::

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Virtuves nosūcēju likt virs galvas nav prāta darbs, jo tas veiks tikai atsūkšanas funkciju, ne pasargāšanas. Lodēšanas dūmi jāatsūc maksimāli tuvu tieši lodēšanas vietai. Man patīk Jura90 ieteiktais par "rasēšanas lampu", šo gan nebiju iedomājies. Man pašam arī ir brīvi regulējama lampa un jau kādu laiku domāju, ka vajag nosūkšanu uztaisīt. Var būt tiešām ir vērts tai klāt pielikt lokanu gofru, piemēram, kādus 40mm un lapmu parasti turēt starp sevi un lodējamo vietu.
Piekrītu arī par to, ka ventilatora rūkšana var nomākt. Bet tas jāmēģina - ja nu pietiek ar kaut ko līdzīgu kompīša ventilatoram tad no tā jau nebūtu nekāda trokšņa, ja to paliktu kaut vai zem galda.

----------


## australia

Šonakt nosapņoju, ka varbūt lokanajai galda lampai ar apaļo kupolu jāpierīko lokanā caurulīte un viss kupols kalpos kā nosūcējs. Kupolā LED spuldzi.
Un otra piltuvīte virs lodāmura turētāja.
PC ventilatori man netrūkst. Kaut ko saštukošu. Piemēram regulējamu ātrumu, vai pat sensoru pie lodāmura turētāja.

----------


## Isegrim

Es parasti darbinu tos 12 V _fēnus_ ar samazinātu spriegumu (7 - 9 V). Produktivitāte arī mazāka, toties griežas teju dzirdami.

----------


## pedro

Labdien!

pretestības ar kājām sagribējās sakārtot. 

sāku likt maisiņos ar aizspiežamu aizdari, maisiņam līmēju uzlīmi (praktiski pa visu maiņu, lai viņš stingrāk stāv)  uz uzlīmes augšā rakstu nominālu. par %, jaudu, neiespringstu. 

sanāk ka ir septiņas grupas līdz 24 nomināliem 168 kopā

1
10
100
1,0K
10K
100K
1,0M

1,1
11
110
1,1K
11K
110K
1,1M

1,2
12
120
1,2K
12K
120K
1,2M

1,3
13
130
1,3K
13K
130K
1,3M

1,5
15
150
1,5K
15K
150K
1,5M

1,6
16
160
1,6K
16K
160K
1,6M

1,8
18
180
1,8K
18K
180K
1,8M

2
20
200
2,0K
20K
200K
2,0M

2,2
22
220
2,2K
22K
220K
2,2M

2,4
24
240
2,4K
24K
240K
2,4M

2,7
27
270
2,7K
27K
270K
2,7M

3
30
300
3,0K
30K
300K
3,0M

3,3
33
330
3,3K
33K
330K
3,3M

3,6
36
360
3,6K
36K
360K
3,6M

3,9
39
390
3,9K
39K
390K
3,9M

4,3
43
430
4,3K
43K
430K
4,3M

4,7
47
470
4,7K
47K
470K
4,7M

5,1
51
510
5,1K
51K
510K
5,1M

5,6
56
560
5,6K
56K
560K
5,6M

6,2
62
620
6,2K
62K
620K
6,2M

6,8
68
680
6,8K
68K
680K
6,8M

7,5
75
750
7,5K
75K
750K
7,5M

8,2
82
820
8,2K
82K
820K
8,2M

9,1
91
910
9,1K
91K
910K
9,1M



maisiņs ar uzlīmi izmaksā ap 2 centiem, tukši maisiņi neaizņem vietu, vēl tikai vajag kārbiņu ar nodalījumiem maisiņa platumā kur salikt septiņas grupas.

Sākot likt pa maisiņiem, secināju, ka uzšķirt, atvērt aizvērt maisiņu, tomēr ir laiks, varbūt tomēr vajag kārbiņas. 

Vietas un resursu, pie sienas vai uz galda blokam ar mikro atvilknītēm īsti laikam nav. Tie būs kādi 60-100 eur laikam.

depo, krautā, salīdzini lv neko ļoti piemērotu neatradu, piem. kārbiņu ar 24+ maziem gareniem nodalījumiem, par piem 4 eur, jo tādas vajadzētu 7 gab. 

DEPO atradu kārbiņas stādiem, 

ar 200 kvadrātainiem atvērtumiem 54x28x3,8cm 1,49 eur
vai 50 kdvadrātainiem atvērumiem 54x28x5cm 0,78 eur

uz iekšējās sieniņas varētu lipināt uzlīmi ar nominālu
tā ar 200 nodalījumiem laikam būtu par mazu, ja nu vienīgi smd detaļam, kuru skaits pagaidām ir ap 0, 

tiem atvērumiem dibenā ir apaļš caurums, domāju stingrībai uzlīmēt to visu uz preskartona gabala. 

Vai šis varētu racionāli? Varbūt tomēr palikt pie maisiņiem? Varbūt ir kādi citi risinājumi, par summu ne virs 20 EUR.
gluži katru dienu lodāmuru nekūpinu, kādas 30-40h mēnesī varbūt.

----------


## kurmucis

Tiko iedomājos, ka manai krātuvei jau gadi 40: ir 7 bloki, salīmēti no sērkociņu kārbiņām. Katrā 4 kārtas pa 6.
Uz galiem baltas lapiņās ar nominālu - ērti pārskatīt, aizņem nepilnu atvilkni un 100% reciklējams.
Tādos pašos blokos citas mazās detaļas.

----------


## pedro

Arī variants. Nez vai mūsdienās vēl tādas sērkociņu karbas ražo, tolaik bija ar koka slāni, ja pareizi atceros.
Kā Tu viņas atver? ar nagu, rokturīti, vai no otras puses uzspiežot?
Plus, ka droši pret izbēršanu, un samērā transportējami.
Vienīgi, kamēr neatvērt, nezināsi vai kas iekšā.

----------


## Isegrim

Man kādreiz paveicās iegūt pusfabrikātus - _špicku_ kastītes bez zēveles. Tāpat līmēju blokos E24 (5%) nominālu rindai. Tā brūnā zēvele rada maķenīt agresīvu vidi sev apkārt. Sudrabotie izvadi ir ātri vien pavisam melni. 
P.S. Tagad man noliktavā ir ap miljonu astotdaļvatīgo С2-23 (_metal film_), lentās un kārbās. Būs jāber betona maisītājā par pildvielu...

----------


## M_J

Labāk ievieto laika mašīnā un nosūti uz dažus desmitus gadu senu pagātni. Kā es kādreiz, šķiet kādā 4. klasē meklēju 43k rezistoru! Un tranzistors KT315 Kirova ielas bodē maksāja 3 rubļus. Bet tagad tas viss der tikai par pildvielu betonā. Un pat tur šķembas gan jau ka der labāk.

----------


## pedro

Tad no budžeta risinājumiem (līdz kādiem 20 eur) 168 pretestību sakārtošanai ir trīs varianti pagaidām

maisiņi, summa ~3,20, jebkurā grāmatnīcā, + maz vietas aizņem, + neizbirs, -uzšķirt un atvērt aizvērt vidēji ērti. Neizņmeot no kastes saturs nav redzams. Laikam no visiem risinājumiem visietilpīgākais ar samērā universālu izmēru. Ja pavairāk viena nomināla, var blakus divus maisiņus vienādus ielikt. 


Stādu kastīte 50x 4 gab. 2,80 eur depo, +7euro kartona pamatus pielīmēt,   +kad vis izkrauts, šķirojot ērti iemest vietā, - daudz aptuveni 0,5 m2 horizontālas virsmas aizņems, -aizķeroties izgāžot vienu kasti 95%, ka VISAS 50, kastītes būs  izbirušas vai pārbirušas citur. Glabājot varētu likt vienu uz otra, tādējādi augšējā būtu kā vāks, tik virsējai vajadzētu kādu vāku, tie kartoni un to savstarpēji stiprinājumi īpaši nesajūsmina. Nav 100% pārliecības tomēr par šo.



Sērkociņu kastītes, šķiet mūsdienās tādas mazākas un mīkstākas no plānāka materiāla, ar "Prisma" brandu 5 centi x 168=8,4eur + līmēt, kautkādu aizmuguri, un pamatu lai var uz galda uzlikt, cik skatos - rokturīšus arī prasās lai var atvērt, ietilpība nepārāk, laikam nopērkot detaļas sanāks atraut no lentas un locīt līkumā lai ielīstu kastītē. Tas paskats arī "tāds". 





Kādi vēl varētu būt varianti?

šādas kārbiņas 7 gab, ar 24 nodalījumiem, bet neizskatās, ka zem 5 eur tādas varētu atrast nepieciešamā izmēra, un tas jau būs 35 eur, tas jau sāk tuvoties stanley atvilknīšu blokam kur ap 60 eur būtu 180 maziņi nodalījumi.

----------


## Isegrim

> KT315 Kirova ielas bodē maksāja 3 rubļus. Bet tagad tas viss der tikai par pildvielu betonā. Un pat tur šķembas gan jau ka der labāk.


 Es domāju - lai nākotnes arheologiem būtu ko brīnīties, kādās drupās rakņājoties. Jā, un KT315 arī vēl kādai pakai ar 10 000 gab. jābūt, ja atmiņa neviļ...

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Man divos darbos bijušas šāda rašotāja detaļu kastītes un kaut kad domāju arī sev nopirkt vienu bloku. Man patīk jo pašas kastītes ir caurspīdīgas un viegli slīd pa savām vietām. Tās var viegli izņemt ārā, bet tā pašas no sevis tās nevar izkrist pārāk tālu izvilktas. Vienīgais mīnuss manā skatījumā - starp kastītēm nav starpsienu. Tās ir pieejamas dažādos izmēros, pat ar vairākiem izmēriem vienā blokā. Un ir dažādi aksesuāri pieejami - statīvi, grozāmi galda paliktņi. OK, jā, priekš hobijista cena nav ļoti draudzīga un starpsienas atvilktnītēm jāpērk klāt atsevišķi.
http://www.elbest.lv/?sisu=toode&cat..._id=144&id=879

Isegrim, varu lūgt ne visus KT315 (un 361, ja ir) pārstrādāt betonā? Labprāt paku no katra iemainītu, nez, pret alu kādā reizē tiekoties.

----------


## pedro

Tā kaste brīnišķīga, ja salikt visus sadalītājus tur būs jau 360 nodalījumi, (ja pašas atvilknītes ir cenā) summa tad sanāks ap 85 euro, bet nu ar to skaidrs, ka kautkādi ķep ļep risinājumi vai kompromisi ap 30-50 euro ir bezjēdzīgi.  Paldies, pieglabāts!

pagaidām laikam jāpaliek pie maisiņiem, tomēr ~5,00 eur par visu un būs kārtība.

Kā labāk lietot maisiņu?  :: 

tagad uzlīmēju uzlīmi praktiski pa visu maisiņa laukumu, lai tas stingrāk stāv un nelokās tik ļoti, augšā ar pildspavu norādu nominālu.

bija doma likt iekšā ~150g/m2 papīra gabalu nevis uzlīmi, tad būtu stingrs, bet detaļas būtu vienā vai otrā pusē un būtu vēl tizlāk dabūt laukā, paliku pie uzlīmes tagad.

Laikam izdrukāt visas 168 uzlīmes uzreiz smukas un salīmēt pa maisiņiem.
Ko darīt ar tukšiem maisiņiem?  Nezinu vai vispār man kādreiz būs 9,1MOm pretestība...
Tukšus maisiņus saliekot visus pēc nomināla ar pilnajiem meklējot kādu, domāšu, ka atradu, izvilkšu no kastes - a iekšā tukšums...
blakus arī var būt tukšums, kamēr neizvilksi neuzzināsi.

Varbūt sagatavot visus, bet tukšos turēt atsevišķi, jo vietu viņi neaizņem praktiski vispār. Nu salīdzinot ar kārbiņām tukšām.

Ko drukāt uz uzlīmes? 

Krāsu kodu ir jēga?

Gan jau ka daudziem ir datu bāze excelī ar detaļām, to parametriem, domāju tām detaļām, kas krājumā.

Vai kāds ir mēģinājis lietot db, un piešķirt piem, QR kodu, katrai lietai, to lasot ar telefonu skanēt, lai automātiski noņemtu no atlikuma? 
(daļēja fantāzija, jo šodien nopērkot kurpju kārbas par 3,00 krautā, tām salīmēti QR kodi (katrai savs) un iekšā buklets par Appu šo kārbu menedžēšanai  ::  ) 
Nezinu varbūt QR  un tel bremzē, un izaugot jālieto lāzerskaneris ar svītru kodu.

Lūdzu ieteikt ko prātīgu par uzlīmju saturu, lai sadrukāju pareizi  ::   kad būšu pabeidzis visu un pats sapratīšu ko vajadzēja savādāk, jaunas uzlīmes pārlīmēt uz aizņemtiem maisiņiem būs ļoti darbietilpīgi un diezvai darīšu.



Hmmm, kādēļ to nedarīt papīra aploksnēs? ar nolocītu malu ārā viss gluži nebirs, bet var apdrukāt pa taisno printerī... stāvēs stingri taisnāk kārbiņā.


+ Vēl viens diezgan jautrs budžeta risinājums, neesmu gan pārliecināts vai nopērkot pārsimts pretestības būšu priecīgs katram nominālam sēdēt un durt viņus vietā.
bet pārskatāmība +++, jautājums vēl cik ilgi tas putuplasts kalpos, un vai visas palocītās kājas gribēs līst iekšā un turēties. Tulīt pamēģināšu korķa tāfelē kautko iedurt, ja mājās atradīšu.

----------


## abergs

> jautājums vēl cik ilgi tas putuplasts kalpos


 ... vēl jau ir poraina gumija ar lipekli vienā pusē (siltumizolācijai) ...

----------


## pedro

edit: korķa tāfelē iedurt neizdevās, putuplasta nebija, cauruļu kondensāta izolācijā gan var iedurt un turās, bet vairāk velk uz maisiņiem / aploksnēm.

atradu gatavas uzlīmes: 
http://www.usbmicro.com/apps/draw10.pdf
nezinu gan vai tik daudz tintes vērts liet dēļ tām krāsām

----------


## pedro

tā porainā gumija izklausās pēc armaflex, nē nē, paldies.

----------


## Obsis

RE: Isegrim
Kādi nomināli?? Vispār mani interesē 0,065....0,125W izmērs ja 100k, 1M0, 75k, 10k, 4k7, 2M2, k22, 5k6 un daži citi nomināli daudzumos līdz 10 000 gab katrs, ja cena ir desmitiem līdz simtiem reižu zem ebay cenas. Diemžēl biku beznaudība šobrīd, bet labprāt apzinātu kontaktus, lai man būtu zemā starta gatavība, kad nauda parādīsies.
P.S.: sērkokkastītes mazliet slimo ar mazuma sindromu (lai arī pats tās lietoju) - katram nominālam nākas lietot turpat pusduci vai duci kastīšu. Savukārt vaļējie podiņi slimo ar ļoti lipīgu infekcijas slimību - tieksmi apgāzties un izbirt. Rezultātā uz dažiem gadiem kolekcija kļūst nelietojama. Aploksnītes tracina ar neērtumu, un to pamatīpašība ir šuvju izjukšana kā arī izvadu izduršanās cauri pa sāniem, kā arī tās bojā manu labestību attiecībā uz estētiskajām kvalitātēm.

----------


## Isegrim

Sen nav inventarizācija taisīta. Visvairāk ir 0,125 W, ir arī 0,25 W un pat resnākas sovjetu 'metal film'. Man bija visa E24 rinda un daži nomināli pat 1%. Kādi varētu būt beigušies, atlikušie dažādos daudzumos. 10 000 no viena nomināla diez vai būs. Sev atstātu pa pāris simtiem (nekāda ražošana sen vairs nenotiek), no pārējā krājuma varu šķirties. Esmu maķenīt apskādējies, vēl pāris nedēļas negribētu uz stalažām rāpties. Bet kontakts rēgojas visredzamākajā vietā.

----------


## Obsis

Lodē uz stalažām??? Kruto! Es gan zem binokulārā maikroskopa.
Aāā. tas laikam par plauktiem. OK galīgi nedeg.

----------


## sasasa

Nu labi, palielīšos es arī  :: 
Šodien beidzot neizturēju ka no rokas urbjot lūzt tievie cietie karbīda urbīši. Sameklēju mājās pāris 8mm stieņus, 4 lineāros gultņus, pāris fnieragabalus un neilgā laikā tapa miniatūrs gadiņš urbšanai. Vēl tik aizmugurē šķirba jāizfrēzē, lai var plati cauri pa apakšu izbāzt un kāds pedālis jāuzmeistaro. Nu vairs nevajadzēs 2-3 urbjus uz vienu plati tērēt  ::

----------


## Powerons

> Nu vairs nevajadzēs 2-3 urbjus uz vienu plati tērēt


 Tā notiek tikai ar dārgajiem labajaiem urbjiem,
Lētie urbji nelūzt tie palīek neasi, bet dažas plates vienalga var saurbt.

----------


## sasasa

Jā, bet kad esi paurbis ar labu urbi, tad citus vairs negribas. Neznu kas man trapījās par HSS no lētajiem, bet nu reāli bija 5-10 caurumi un jau sāka celt augšā vara slāni un vietām rāva nost, kur mazāka maliņa. Izbesīja. Ar tiem labajiem vienkārši kaifs urbt. Par 0.5 tievāku gan nesmu provējis, jo nav vajadzība. Bet nu no rokas gan grūti.

----------


## Isegrim

> Nu labi, palielīšos es arī


 Laba "plāno galdiņu urbjmašīna" sanākusi! Atsperes augšā celšanai var apakšā pabāzt, bet padevei vienkārši ar pirkstiem nospiest uz leju. Vai pedāli ar trosīti ieviest, lai "pa smuko". Es lietoju šai vajadzībai mikroskopu, kam objektīva vietā militāristu 27 V DC motorītis. Urbji nelūzt. Iespējams pat lietot zobu frēzes. Trūkums - urbja atpakaļgājiens iespējams tikai ar to pašu padeves skrūvi pretējā virzienā.

----------


## korkis

Kur tos lineāros gultņus var nopirkt?

----------


## Zigis

Uz ātro, piem šeit:

http://www.egultni.lv/searchResult/?...ry=B&cat2=LIN_

Par normālām cenām, kā parasti, pie ķīniešiem ebajā

----------


## Vitalii

> Nu labi, palielīšos es arī 
> Šodien neizturēju ka no rokas urbjot lūzt tievie cietie karbīda urbīši.....


 Ne līdz galam realizēta ideja, vienkāršāk paņemt no veca Foto_Palielinātāja ( Krokus ) vertikālo sliedi un sabīdīt projektu - sanāk ne sliktāk kā stacionārajai uzbjmašiņai !!!

----------


## sasasa

Nesapratu priekš kam tā sliede tur vajadzīga. 
..un nav jau katram Krokuss šķūnītī saglabājies..

----------


## korkis

Šodien nejauši atradu, ka sērkociņu kastītes bez zēveles var dabūt šajā bērnu veikalā. http://gudragalva.lv/lv/component/mi...astites-10-gab

----------


## AndrisZ

Man kaut kā sērkociņu kastītes neiegājās... Vienu kluci 4x6 salīmēju un konstatēju, ka nē...

----------


## australia

> Nu labi, palielīšos es arī 
> Šodien beidzot neizturēju ka no rokas urbjot lūzt tievie cietie karbīda urbīši. Sameklēju mājās pāris 8mm stieņus, 4 lineāros gultņus, pāris fnieragabalus un neilgā laikā tapa miniatūrs gadiņš urbšanai. Vēl tik aizmugurē šķirba jāizfrēzē, lai var plati cauri pa apakšu izbāzt un kāds pedālis jāuzmeistaro. Nu vairs nevajadzēs 2-3 urbjus uz vienu plati tērēt


 Kā tie gultņi darbojas?

----------


## next

Vai no atvilknju un cepeshkraasns sliedeem nevar taadas lietas taisiit?

----------


## Obsis

Domāju, ka galdu, tumboču katlu un pannu sliedītēm trūskt izsmalcinātas elegances un akurātības. To pielaide ir plus mīnus milimetri kādi divi. Savukārt CNC kvalifikācijas garenslīdes gultņiem eksaktums ir ar kārtu 0,02...0,05 mm. Turklāt, ka tik pannu-kannu-krēslakāju gultņi nav stipri dārgāki par CNC, kurus var iegādāt par nieka dolāru ar kapeikām, ja mazgabarīta. Piemēram 6mm asij 0,77 USD: 



   


   


   


   


   


   



Details about   LM6UU Linear Ball Bearing Bush Bushing For 6mm Rod RepRap 3D Printer CNC Gift

----------

